# Carpet target ??



## GregoryB. (Mar 16, 2017)

Going to replace the carpet in my house with hardwood and I want to make a large backstop target with the carpet when I remove it. I am thinking at least 4ft by 4ft. Question is how thick should I make it . I was thinking 18 inches should do it. I don't shoot anything over 60'lbs.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 16, 2017)

Great idea for field points....broadheads may be tough to pull out cleanly


----------



## GregoryB. (Mar 16, 2017)

It's going to be against a dirt bank so I will have a sand pit and styrafome trailer shipping blocks for  broadheads.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Mar 16, 2017)

Anything that goes all the way through will have the fletching ripped off it.

I'd make it double what you think. Then as it wears out you can just change it around so the holes don't line up.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm thinking 18" is probably too thick. I bet 12" would work


----------



## chase870 (Sep 24, 2020)

I shot hay bails with a couple of pieces of carpet in the front for years. Worked well and as someone else pointed out it is rough on your fletching's


----------



## Juan Foote (Sep 28, 2020)

I would likely just cut 12" or so wide strips that you could then roll up. 

I used to utilize ruck sacks as a target and backstop. We had an Army Navy nearby that had rows upon rows of boxes of them and practically would pay us to take them away. I would just stuff one bag with a bunch of others. Shoot till the outer bag was gone and swap it out with one inside until they were expended. The inner bags rarely even had holes in them. Most often the field tips we used would stop about halfway through. Also was shooting a 65# draw.


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (Sep 29, 2020)

Here's mine.works great.


----------



## Jimmyjoe (Dec 24, 2021)

I've always used carpet as a back stop. I doubt you even need 12".  Depends on the pile of the carpet. The taller the pile the better. Also the rubber backing may work better than the jute style.


----------

